# Development turned out to be a not so development



## caters (Aug 2, 2018)

So I have the recapitulation and dominant preparation done. Thing is, I planned to develop the Ode to Joy theme in my development section. I asked how to write a development section, and I got this response. That there is a pre-core section where the material from the closing theme is used as a bridge from the exposition, 1 or more core sections where the first and second themes are developed and new themes are introduced, and then the dominant preparation. I also got this speculation as to how I should distribute the keys among those sections:

Pre Core:

Dm

Core 1:

D -> G

Core 2:

G -> C -> F

Dominant preparation:

F -> Recapitulation in Bb

Now like I said, I intended to develop the Ode to Joy theme with the first theme also being in the development. But that is not at all what happened. Or rather, I did develop the Ode to Joy theme but only in the Dm section. The rest of it ended up being new themes. Very unbalanced, especially for a Mozart style development. Even Beethoven which would lean in the more new themes direction would still develop the first and second themes a lot, to the point that the development is the longest part of the sonata.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

You're not saying how you are actually developing the theme. Is it a sequence in a different key?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

This is a composers' forum, not a fiction writing forum. Post music.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

The Today's Composers section is not a blog. Either post actual music or something with a concrete question. As it is you just seem to be clogging up the forum with loads of threads like this.


----------

